# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  How to merge/join/append/concatenate VBA arrays

## macyarab

I am attempting to join together up to 32 arrays. I haven't even managed to join 2! can it be done in excel 2003 VBA?

the arrays are 2 dimensional (x Rows, 3 Columns).

I have tried this but just produced empty variants:






```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## DonkeyOte

non trivial exercise... 

see: Masaru Kaji's (Colo) page: http://puremis.net/excel/code/076.shtml

----------


## macyarab

Thankyou will visit and try to progress

----------


## macyarab

*SOLVED*

Followed various links and found this site with excellent VBA array info

http://www.cpearson.com/excel/VBAArrays.htm

----------

